# Language problems ?



## OzBob (Feb 28, 2013)

Can anybody please give me feedback on how widely English is spoken in Portugal ? I left the UK in 2005 (retired) having found what I thought would be my ideal country (Oz). Whilst I love Australia the difficulties of being so far from family in the UK are taking their toll. I am now considering Portugal..... following their recent changes to Inheritance / Estate Tax ......where I believe family members are now exempt. One of my biggest 'fears' is communication difficulties. I am aware that a large number of Brits live / have holiday homes in the Algarve. As I see it life would be 'ok'... till one hit a particular 'problem' be it house repairs / local authority / police / doctors etc.
Whilst I would be prepared to learn the language past 'history' has proved I have no flair. What difficulties have forum members experienced ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Inheritance tax has been abolished since 2004, and replaced with Stamp Duty @10%. 

Yes family members are exempt but it's only spouse, children, legally adopted children and parents.

Portuguese is useful but not a necessity anywhere in Portugal, but more useful in the remoter areas, my spoken Portuguese is not great and never will be, but lack of it has never really proved a problem


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Totally agree with canoeman. We live in a small village and I have had no problems with communication. Our near neighbours speak very good English. 
Sometimes you will find that English is understood but they hahve a fear of speaking it as they have had no practice.
Most of the films on the Portuguese Channels are in English with Portuguese subtitles.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Bob,
we have properties in the Algarve and the Alentejo and i spent a few months in Coimbra/Tomar (central) and up North - mainly around Porto.
I'm seldom met a bad Portuguese person, they all try to help - but you are right if you have a major problem life can become very difficult.
In all of the cities you will find English spoken, most large stores have at least one good English speaker, in most of the seaside / touristic areas the same is true.
But its not always the language that causes the problem - we have a merc and not long after arriving we had a problem in the Alentejo - the locals kept telling me the garage is in Setubal which i thought was a total misunderstanding because its over a 4 hour round trip - but that is in fact the nearest merc garage. - however if i'd been able to say - do you know anyone local who can fix cars - there's a really good garage 15 minutes away.
My advice if it is a big worry for you is to go to the Algarve, its lovely and most of the people there speak English - you also have a great choice of , well, everything there - nearest garage for example will never be a 4 hour round trip.
Portugals a fantastic place to retire - best of luck


----------



## OzBob (Feb 28, 2013)

Many thanks. OzBob


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Inheritance tax has been abolished since 2004, and replaced with Stamp Duty @10%.
> 
> Yes family members are exempt but it's only spouse, children, legally adopted children and parents.
> 
> Portuguese is useful but not a necessity anywhere in Portugal, but more useful in the remoter areas, my spoken Portuguese is not great and never will be, but lack of it has never really proved a problem


where we stay is in a rural village in mid portugal. No one speaks english therefor all I can say in portuguese is good morning. good afternoon. good night. thank you and good bye. Not very good if you want to carry on a conversation or buy from the cafe or shop. Try to learn portuguese like I need to


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Without Portuguese you can get by but then you will be hostage to the people speaking your English. Without language you can buy land, find builder, make house but not talk with the three old men in the local cafe about olive harvest. It should be something you learn or you will make a group with other English speakers who do not integrate and not become full part of the country they live in.


----------



## ready2go (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Just wanted to say that threads like this one are interesting and are helping me learn about life in PT.


----------

